# Tonite on the Bully Booth



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tonight on the Booth, Bully the Kid addresses the Bully Lifestyle. We've all heard about the Hip Hop Lifestyle, the Rock Star Lifestyle, the Sports Player Lifestyle etc but is there a Bully Lifestyle? What does one have and or do that lives this lifestyle? Also, if time permits we will touch on a hot topic that's been going on the last 24 hours about politics and shows. We'd love to hear from you!! If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Show starts at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST. Chat will open at 9:45. Leggo!

Join Bully the Kid and pitbullmamanatl ROCK THE BULLY WORLD ONE SHOW AT A TIME!
6 minute till show time

The Bully Booth 06/05 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aaaah I have gotten so used to just using FB to blast the show I know I have been slacking, Bossmandude!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I got yer back haha!


----------

